# d7000 replacement



## frankgtrs

so im thinking of buying a d7000 ( or maybe a 60d )   but i checked the nikon timeline on wikipedia and i noticed that the put out a new model about every 2 years which mean the d7000's replacement is due sometime this year do you think i should wait for it or just buy the d7000 after all its not like it has a bad resale value and judging by the d90 i don't think it will even after the replacement.

another thing this would be my first camera and i can't think of anything i'd like to change about the d7000 except for a fllip screen. ( if i had $10,000 ) to spend i'd still get a d7000.

so would you wait or no ? 
ps; the autoshow is coming in next month and its kind of the highlight of the year for me.


----------



## Mach0

Replacement ? As in you have one and looking to to upgrade ?


----------



## frankgtrs

no i don't have a dslr loking into my first one.   

replacement as in nikon putting a new model on the market


----------



## Mrgiggls

Never wait for the next model.....you could buy a used D80 and still get virtually the same images as you would a D7000.  Get a camera and start shooting.


Also, I see the articulating monitors of the lower end models as a liablity, not a benefit.....but that's just me.


----------



## frankgtrs

ok. a liability ? other than the fact that it takes up space that could be used for buttons is there something else ?


----------



## Mrgiggls

frankgtrs said:


> ok. a liability ? other than the fact that it takes up space that could be used for buttons is there something else ?



I just see it as something that could potentially break or fail. It introduces a weak point (the hinge mechanism) that I would prefer not to have on my cameras body.  95% of my shooting is done handheld so an articulating monitor would be of no benefit.

When I am on a tripod I set it so that I don't have to strain my back to look through the viewfinder....and therefore the monitor is equally easily viewable...so again...not a benefit.


----------



## frankgtrs

umm i see maybe that's why canon and nikon haven't put articulating screen on their higher end bodies, it make no sense to go through the trouble of making a roughed body and have a breakable articulated screen


----------



## Joel_W

The articulated screen is used mostly for video. Since I don't take any videos it's an option I could care less about,and that's one of the reasons why Nikon leaves it off of it's pro models. 90% of my pictures are taken on a tripod. To make it a more comfortable working environment, I use Nikon's right Angle viewfinder (DR-6). It's worth every penny. I wouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## sleist

frankgtrs said:


> umm i see maybe that's why canon and nikon haven't put articulating screen on their higher end bodies, it make no sense to go through the trouble of making a roughed body and have a breakable articulated screen



I think it's more button ergonomics.  The D5000 articulated from the bottom, which didn't impact buttons.
The D5100 articulates from the side, which does.  The side articulation removed the interference with tripod heads', but forced changes to buttons.
Professionals are picky about ergonmic changes to their tools and would not see an articulating screen as a good reason to mess with camera controls..

That being said, the articulating screen is very solid on the D5000 and is useful in some circumstances (macro for 1).  I wouldn't be concerned about it snapping off.

Nikon's schedule has been disrupted by earthquake and tsunami in Japan, as well as floods in Thailand.  3 new camera announcements are expected this rear (apart from D4 & D800).

D3200
D7100
D400

The first looks like an April announcement if you believe Nikon Rumors.
The other 2 are less certain.


----------



## Derrel

I think there could be two new Nikon bodies upcoming: the D400, which **might** be an economy full-frame body (with a good DX crop feature to placate the DX users), and also the D90's replacement. Nikon  has stated that the D7000 is not the replacement for the D90. The D400 might also be a DX-sensor camera--nobody is for sure...Thom Hogan seems to think it could be an economy-priced FX body...

I'm wondering WHAT Nikon will name the D90's replacement!!! The have previously used the D100,D70,D80,and D90 model numbering....hmmm...

If you need a camera for the auto show, by all means, buy or rent one. If you pick up a used body, the depreciation will be lower as a percentage than if you buy a new body then dump it when the next big thing comes along.


----------



## sleist

I think the D90 line is done.

The D7000 will be updated to D7100 and no direct replacement for the D90 fits anywhere.

D300s could be the end of that line as well.
Or we could see two forks - D8000 pro DX and D400 entry level FX.
A 24 mp D3200, if you believe what's on Nikon Rumors today, doesn't leave a lot of room for differentiation between DX bodies.


----------



## Derrel

sleist said:


> I think the D90 line is done.
> 
> The D7000 will be updated to D7100 and no direct replacement for the D90 fits anywhere.
> 
> D300s could be the end of that line as well.
> Or we could see two forks - D8000 pro DX and D400 entry level FX.
> A 24 mp D3200, if you believe what's on Nikon Rumors today, doesn't leave a lot of room for differentiation between DX bodies.



The D90 line "might" be done...especially since Canon really dropped the ball with the 60D, and created a camera priced too close to the Rebel line,thus removing much real competition for the D90 slot in the market. And yet, something makes me think that the D90 line is not yet done...a camera that rides "above" the D70 price point is a gap I just do not think Nikon can afford to leave un-plugged. The MP count is not really the way NIkon would differentiate between bodies--it would be more of a matter of build quality, better viewfinder, and the presence of a full-blown multi-flash commander system, which is the area that the D3000-class of cameras obviously lacks.

One scenario I can think of seems pretty obvious: the D400 moves into the lineup as the "economy full-frame camera", and a D90 replacement SHARES MOST of the body parts, but comes equipped with a DX-sized sensor and the now old 51-point AF system...thus plugging two gaps with one body/chassis to build on, and priced about $500 differently...

But then, who knows. You could easily be right....the D90 line might have come to its natural conclusion, but Nikon itself stated that the D7000 is not the "D90's replacement",so...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Harlow58 said:


> As in you have one and looking to to upgrade ?



Harlow58, did you read any of the posts at all, or just the headline? :er:

frankgtrs, I love my D7000.  If I had 10k to spend, to use your example, I'd buy a D4, though...    If, on the other hand, budget was a concern but I was willing to maximize value for the dollar, I'd hunt for a good deal on a used D700...


----------



## frankgtrs

i don't see why i would buy a used d700 vs a d7000 also the 10,k was hypothetical the d7000 body only is actually pushing what i wanted to spend for the dslr+1 lens jaja. 

i think i'll buy the d7000 despite the fact that a new one might come out this year because: 
1# i should start shooting and learning how to shoot 
2# i think i'd be happy as a clam with a d7000  
#3 because like i said earlier by looking at d90 prices and how loved the d7000 is i think resale value will be high which means if i wait i won't necesarily get a better deal and if i buy and decide to sell i'd still get a big chunk of what i paid.


----------



## Mach0

frankgtrs said:
			
		

> i don't see why i would buy a used d700 vs a d7000 also the 10,k was hypothetical the d7000 body only is actually pushing what i wanted to spend for the dslr+1 lens jaja.
> 
> i think i'll buy the d7000 despite the fact that a new one might come out this year because:
> 1# i should start shooting and learning how to shoot
> 2# i think i'd be happy as a clam with a d7000
> #3 because like i said earlier by looking at d90 prices and how loved the d7000 is i think resale value will be high which means if i wait i won't necesarily get a better deal and if i buy and decide to sell i'd still get a big chunk of what i paid.



If you don't know why to get a d700 over a d7000 then just stick with the d7000. No disrespect intended.


----------



## frankgtrs

mach0 non taken, its just common sense i get some benefits of the full  frame body but they don't out-weight the price for me right now and since this will be my first dslr i figure i don't need more than the d7000 has to offer.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

frankgtrs said:


> mach0 non taken, its just common sense i get some benefits of the full  frame body but they don't out-weight the price for me right now and since this will be my first dslr i figure i don't need more than the d7000 has to offer.


 
and that is a completely reasonable and rational decision.  The D7k is a great camera.  I made the same decision a year and a half ago for the same reasons.


----------



## dp3lw

So its almost July.  When will the D7100 be out?


----------



## sleist

Nobody knows.  If you want a camera, buy a camera.
There are plenty to choose from - new and used.

That being said. there are certain patterns:

Photokina is September 18-23,  announcements are often timed around that event.
D300s is the most over due for refresh - will the DX pro line continue on?.
Earthquake, tsunami, floods, and economic turmoil have changed the equation and timing.
Entry Level 24 MP and D800 36MP cameras don't leave much room for differentiation between price points.

I suspect 1 - maybe 2 - lines will end.
I don't think it will be the DX pro body.

Thenagain, I don't know shat.

Go buy a camera and have fun.
Decide what body you can afford, and then get the next level up.
Then keep it for 3 years and buy glass as you see fit, but only buy quality glass.

Did I say have fun?  If not ..

Have fun.


----------



## greybeard

I just bought a D7000 and I was also wondering about an impending upgrade.  Now that I've used the D7000 for a week, I don't even care.  The D7000 is so well thought out that upgrading it will be quite a task.  I don't think I need more than 16MP, I can do everything I need to do with the APS-C size sensor and the low light capability of the present model is just fine.  I will probably stick with the D7000 until the upgrade to its' upgrade comes out in about 8 years.


----------



## Marc32

I almost wonder if the better question to ask at this point is what will happen to the price of the D7k? Its already $100 off from a promo that was supposed to end in June, but now it's out until July 28. If there is in fact a D7100 out there, or if the D600 FX will render a 7100 irrelevant, does anyone think the price for a NIB D7k will sink any more than the current $1095 its currently selling for? Personally, I'd like to see it drop to about $800 body only and pair it with the rumored 16-85 f/4 :thumbup:

I atually left this site and went over to B+H website.  A new D7k is in fact $1095, but they have a refurbished D300 for $1069.  I more familiar with the entry level bodies (3100/5100/7000)  Would it be a better choice to get the refurb D300 for pretty much the same money as the new D7k?


----------



## orb9220

greybeard said:


> I just bought a D7000 and I was also wondering about an impending upgrade.  Now that I've used the D7000 for a week, I don't even care.



Yep many think that way about their D90 like me. As for the most part the D90 satisfies most of the lust for a D7000. Way too many spend way too much agonizing over newer what if cameras. Find one that fits your budget and get some good glass and flash and learning should be the subject to agonize over not what new body may or may not come. As there is always a newer & improved around the corner.

And a D7000 will be a camera you can grow into over next 2-3 years. 
But don't forget glass is just as if not more important than the body.
.


----------

